# Bike tours in Tuscany, Italy



## florencebiketours (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello everyone, 
My name is Samuel, live near Florence and I am a professional mountain bike and road bike guide, this is my website: www.florencebiketours.it
I would like to invite you to join me riding in Tuscany during your next holiday. 
Tuscany is a lovely place to stay and most of all is amazing to ride, big mountains and sweet hills, trails and roads, lakes and sea, and last but not least, cities like Florence, Lucca, Siena, Pisa, San Gimignano, Volterra, Vinci. 
Please have a look to the photos on website and blog to understand what i'm talking about. 
I can provide very serious bikes and stuff for your rides. 
Anyways i' will be happy to explain everything you need if you contact me at [email protected] 
Thank you all. 
Have a nice ride!!

website: www.florencebiketours.it
blog: florencebiketours

Like us on facebook
http://facebook.com/florencebiketours.it​


----------



## florencebiketours (Sep 16, 2014)

Florence: wonderful once again...










Florence Bike Tours


----------



## florencebiketours (Sep 16, 2014)

*R: Bike tours in Tuscany, Italy*

Bilancino lake, Mugello county, Florence




























Http://www.florencebiketours.it


----------

